# Flippinout Scout



## Dayhiker

Well I got a Scout from Flippinout yesterday. First I put on some double-tapered Black TheraBands, tied OTT. Shot like a dream. Real comfortable in hand. Then I tried tying on OTF (outside the fork). I never have shot this way before, but after a few shots I got the hang of it and had the same comfortable feeling that this was a tool that was designed perfectly for what I was doing with it.

The next thing I did was to cut in the slits and slip in some of Tex's amber tubes with a half pseudo taper. This is my favorite target-shooting setup. And man oh man -- was I ripping them cans up! That was yesterday. Today, I spent two hours just tearing up cans and loving this slingshot. A lot has been said about this slingshot already and there isn't much I can add. It's just a perfect tool for the job. One of the best designs I know of to suit a hunter, a target shooter, a beginner, or a veteran.

Everyone would do well to have one. But especially if you aren't into building your own, and if you don't have a lot of money to keep buying slingshots until you find one you like -- just go ahead and get you a Scout. It'll last you a lifetime.

Thumbs up all the way to Flippinout Slingshots for one of the best all around mass produced slingshots I've ever seen.


----------



## Imperial

sounds like you really enjoyed it . im mostly seeing seeing adults enjoy it . makes me start to wonder if he made a scaled version of it, if maybe kids would get into the scout slingshot or for us adults also who like smaller frames . the slingshot does sound like its very accomadating and indestructable . nice review .


----------



## harson

Hi Bill how did you cut the slots ? ,i have still to do mine, although i have mine set up with Tex tubes and rockstar pouch i just pushed the tubes through then tied on the pouch,


----------



## flippinout

Imperial said:


> sounds like you really enjoyed it . im mostly seeing seeing adults enjoy it . makes me start to wonder if he made a scaled version of it, if maybe kids would get into the scout slingshot or for us adults also who like smaller frames . the slingshot does sound like its very accomadating and indestructable . nice review .


The Scout is really not a large slingshot and the feedback I get from large handed folks is that they would prefer it a bit larger. The Scout is designed with small handed folks and kids in mind. The Scout may be shot hammer grip in a backwards configuration(makers mark facing the target). The palmswell is asymmetrical by design and provides more grip contact with the smaller hand in this fashion.

Shot as intended, the deep scallops for the thumb and forefinger allow for small handed folks to still fork support grip and the average male hand to either fork support or pinch grip. Although it is primarily intended to be a fork supported shooter, it accommodates a wide variety of hand sizes quite well.

We really appreciate user feedback and are always looking to improve as we progress.


----------



## Toddy

I have what have been described as 'rather large' hands







. I had the privilege to use Lards Scout last weekend. Whilst it was a little too small for me, it was still comfortable and very stable in the hand. Indeed I shot it really quite well (for me). My only criticism would be the hole size for the tubes. As I fit my tubes 'Milbro' style I would have prefered a smaller hole. But of course that is very personal and the frame is designed to suit the majority.


----------



## Dayhiker

harson said:


> Hi Bill how did you cut the slots ? ,i have still to do mine, although i have mine set up with Tex tubes and rockstar pouch i just pushed the tubes through then tied on the pouch,


John,
I kinda hacked the slots, so I am certainly not the one to ask. But I might add that the slot itself doesn't contribute to tube-wear. The tubes I've been shooting actually broke. But not at the slingshot side, but rather at the junction where I doubled them for a half-taper.


----------



## Dayhiker

Toddy said:


> I have what have been described as 'rather large' hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had the privilege to use Lards Scout last weekend. Whilst it was a little too small for me, it was still comfortable and very stable in the hand. Indeed I shot it really quite well (for me). My only criticism would be the hole size for the tubes. As I fit my tubes 'Milbro' style I would have prefered a smaller hole. But of course that is very personal and the frame is designed to suit the majority.


Toddy, I don't have anything much to say about that, but I am known to have large hands, too. But in my case it's not only my wife who's telling me, it's people in the know.







Like guys I meet at bathhouses and stuff. Hah! 
Seriously: I have big hands and the Scout seems to fit me to a tee, mate.


----------



## Toddy

Hahahaha I didn't explain that very well. I was trying to say i prefere a slightly bigger frame is all.


----------



## Dayhiker

Toddy said:


> Hahahaha I didn't explain that very well. I was trying to say i prefere a slightly bigger frame is all.


Ha ha!! Yeah, that's what she said.


----------



## rapidray

I have been looking at the Scout and now it is on sale! I think I will go with the kit. will be my first slingshot I have boughten in over 45 years!


----------



## flippinout

Grab them by tuesday before they go back to their more expensive, extremely low price!


----------



## drfrancov

flippinout said:


> 'Imperial' said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you really enjoyed it . im mostly seeing seeing adults enjoy it . makes me start to wonder if he made a scaled version of it, if maybe kids would get into the scout slingshot or for us adults also who like smaller frames . the slingshot does sound like its very accomadating and indestructable . nice review .
> 
> 
> 
> The Scout is really not a large slingshot and the feedback I get from large handed folks is that they would prefer it a bit larger. The Scout is designed with small handed folks and kids in mind. The Scout may be shot hammer grip in a backwards configuration(makers mark facing the target). The palmswell is asymmetrical by design and provides more grip contact with the smaller hand in this fashion.
> 
> Shot as intended, the deep scallops for the thumb and forefinger allow for small handed folks to still fork support grip and the average male hand to either fork support or pinch grip. Although it is primarily intended to be a fork supported shooter, it accommodates a wide variety of hand sizes quite well.
> 
> We really appreciate user feedback and are always looking to improve as we progress.
Click to expand...

Nathan,

I shoot hammergrip. Flatbands with the makers mark towards the target. I am 5-11 and hands are average (not large not small). So far the scout is my favorites ss (I have 6 already!)


----------



## flippinout

So glad you like it! I designed it to fit the majority.


----------



## bigron

the scout is sweet i got mine a few days ago i cant put it down :twocents:


----------



## rapidray

mine came in today...order was 100% correct. thanks Nathan! :thumbsup:


----------



## curmudgeon

Flippinout's Scout is a nice slingshot. It shoots very well. Get one.


----------



## Gardengroove

I can't wait until I receive mine. I also ordered 20 feet of natural latex and SuperSure pouches. Hopefully this will last for the year


----------



## Incomudro

Just got (one) of mine!

Great Slingshot.

This is quite literally the only Slingshot many people would ever need, the answer to the question: If I was going to buy only one Slingshot, which one should I get?


----------



## bullseyeben!

I want a scout!


----------



## leon13

i enjoy my new one and it fitt`s realy well,& well made over oal


----------



## PUNISHER

I love my scout.I have shot it several different ways and I like Nathans small black tubes.

You can put a 5/16 steel ball in the tube and it shoots great.


----------



## dustycanuck

Hey all,

Anyone know if they'll ship to Canada?

Cheers


----------



## flippinout

Yes


----------



## michbowguy

One word on the Scout.

fanflippintastic!

This is my FIRST custom , first flat band that i have ever shot....

check the video!






thanks for watching!


----------



## AZ Stinger

Guess I gotta get one...


----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks for posting -- nice slingshot. I love mine too.


----------



## Nicholson

My dad ordered one last week, when it comes in I'll give it a try and make an order. I already know I'm going to like it, but I'm glad my dad beat me to the punch. My dad likes to "outdo" his pals so I was proud he made the order, without me knowing, after I was talkin about getting one.


----------



## Incomudro

I'm up to two of these Scouts in my possession now.

One in double Black, and the other in Desert Sand.

They are just a great, great slingshot.


----------



## NilSSon

Just ordered mine this morning! Its actually my first SS and the FlippinOut designs made my decision super easy, as well as the helpful and quick responding customer service from Nathan! I went with the Hunter Orange version for the purpose of being able to locate it easier should I ever drop it in the woods or dark terrain. I'm super excited to get my hands on it and start plunkin up a storm! I'll post pics when I receive it.


----------



## flippinout

And another slingshot junkie is born!!

I love my job


----------



## NilSSon

How could I not get in on it? From what I hear its more fun than watching fat babies mud wrestle! Haha


----------



## NilSSon

The suspense and anticipation are killing me! I can't wait to get my hands on this bad boy! On a side note I started working on my first ever homemade natural fork slingshot yesterday, I'll be sure to post some pics upon completion.


----------



## NilSSon

Well it has arrived! Actually it arrived Friday but I haven't put it down long enough to post about it Haha. I love it, I'm addicted! Been shooting all weekend at cans and plastic bottle caps. I made a decent little catch box out of a Rubbermaid container and a towel and it works OK I just think the towel is a little too tough as some ammo bounces back out, but for the most part it works well! The Scout is amazing, great ergo's, feels great and came with everything I needed to start shooting right away! Thanks a ton FlippinOut! You've created a monster! Haha


----------



## Dayhiker

I been shooting mine all weekend, too. :wave:


----------



## flippinout

NilSSon said:


> Thanks a ton FlippinOut! You've created a monster! Haha


Then my work is complete here!! Enjoy


----------



## Cjw

I agree the Scout is a great slingshot. For someone who wants just one all around slingshot you can band anyway, you can do no better for the great price.????


----------



## The Warrior

When I get back to work, the Scout will be mine. Probably get one for the wife too.


----------



## PorkChopSling

I just got a Scout for my birthday and I love it!!


----------



## LostMarbles

My wife and I love ours along with the .030 tapered flat bands from SimpleShot. Our 1st slingshots other than store brands and we've never picked the store bought ones up again! Easy to hold and high quality feel & performance.

Tried them with multiple setups so far and like the .030 1.25" x .75" tapers as they tear cans apart with 3/8" steel and nice draw for us (30" to 32"). The .040 of the same size had a much heavier draw but hit hard too although I ended up liking Tex's LA2000 more for the lighter draw and what seemed like the same speed & punch! I think they will match up to larger ammo better, but have been fun even with the 3/8" steel. They're very easy to try different bands on to find what you like for beginners trying stuff out. I'm looking forward to the 'small' tubes and 1842's showing up to try them too along with different size bands. So for a test rig the Scout has also been great!


----------



## Spectre

I haven't shot a slingshot for almost 2 decades. I'm a long lurker at the largest Knives forum on the net, and when somebody posted a picture of a custom slingshot from Flippinout last year, I immediately went over to the site and checked it out.

My first order from Flippinout took almost a month to reach me, can't blame him, our Customs su*ked! Have lost several items I bought online over the years, so I was glad that at least I received it.

When I first picked up the Scout, its like childhood muscle memory took over and I was just gripping it like it was a natural thing, after one shot, I was hooked. It just shakes and awake that little boy living in me...

Did a mistake of showing it to my younger brother and letting him have a few shots with it... Next thing I know, I was ordering another one.. And some extra bandsets... owh, Ammo sampler too, please!

The second shipment was much faster but with a hassle, had to go and explained myself at the Custom office, because of the Steel Ammo in the same box with the Scout, they told me they don't know whether to classify it as a toy or as a weapon. If you speak our lingo, that's another way of saying, "bribe me or its mine" :naughty:

Still..

The Scout from Flippinout... fantastic slingshot!

Boys will be boys... and boys will always have toys... they just got better!


----------



## Cjw

The Scout is a great slingshot. One of my favorites.


----------



## The Warrior

I got my wife the Scout for her birthday today. She loves it.


----------



## Portland Stumpy

The Scout is one of my favourite slingshots. After 6 months I am not tired of it, which says a lot.


----------



## SmilingFury

Hi , I am pretty new to the forum and I tried to search this but could not find it.
Does anyone know if Flippinout will send out scouts with the slit on the sides of the forks already cut out? I will be shooting tubes for the foreseeable future and I am limited as far as tools go. 
Also , does anyone know if they will ship to Paris , France ? How would I find out if they charge an eyeball for shipping? 
Thanks for any info you guys can share.

Angelos(smilingfury)


----------



## SimpleShot

SmilingFury said:


> Hi , I am pretty new to the forum and I tried to search this but could not find it.
> Does anyone know if Flippinout will send out scouts with the slit on the sides of the forks already cut out? I will be shooting tubes for the foreseeable future and I am limited as far as tools go.
> Also , does anyone know if they will ship to Paris , France ? How would I find out if they charge an eyeball for shipping?
> Thanks for any info you guys can share.
> 
> Angelos(smilingfury)


Shipping FAQ

and no, the cutting of slits is a DIY conversion easily done with a hacksaw and a bit of sandpaper.

Scout Slingshot info here


----------



## SmilingFury

Simple Shot said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I am pretty new to the forum and I tried to search this but could not find it.
> Does anyone know if Flippinout will send out scouts with the slit on the sides of the forks already cut out? I will be shooting tubes for the foreseeable future and I am limited as far as tools go.
> Also , does anyone know if they will ship to Paris , France ? How would I find out if they charge an eyeball for shipping?
> Thanks for any info you guys can share.
> Angelos(smilingfury)
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping FAQ
> Ok thanks, and you can go ahead and ignore the message I just sent to you through the sipleshot website
> 
> and no, the cutting of slits is a DIY conversion easily done with a hacksaw and a bit of sandpaper.
> 
> Scout Slingshot info here
Click to expand...


----------

